# Betta and Rasboras.



## Krian (Apr 20, 2015)

So my Betta, viggo, currently shares his 10 gallon with 4 ghost shrimp. I would like to add some other fish, and am considering harlequin rasboras. Will these guys generally get along with bettas? I'm planning to take viggo out, rearrange the decor and add some new decorations, add rasboras, then add him in again.

Also, is a Betta, 4 ghost shrimp, and say 6 rasboras (I'm told they do better in schools) be overstocking or overcrowding a ten gallon. 

If I can safely add these fish, how do I add them safely in relation to an already cycled tank without overwhelming the beneficial bacteria? 

Thanks


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use Seachem Stability any time I add to one of my tanks; it helps maintain the cycle.

There's no need to do all that rearranging. The trick to adding new tanks mates is to turn off the lights when introducing the new residents and to leave the lights off for at least an hour. This gives the new guys a chance to scope out their new home while the Betta is calm.


----------



## kiwiifish (Oct 18, 2015)

It sounds tight to me, but probably just because I have my rasboras in a 20 gallon and they're just so nice to watch swim around I'd love to see them in an even bigger tank if I had somewhere to keep a tank that big!! But to check your tank and filtration capacity especially I'd recommend checking out this website and inputting your parameters to find out for sure if your stocking is okay! http://aqadvisor.com/AqAdvisor.php?AqVolUnit=gUS&AqTempUnit=C&AqLengthUnit=inch


----------

